
Wind Power Spreads Through Turbines for Lease - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/19/business/energy-environment/wind-power-spreads-through-turbines-for-lease.html
======
Shivetya
Is their opportunity to rent/lease wind turbines or solar panel arrays not on
your own property? Similar to the time share concept. A field of such is
created and you gain access to lower cost electricity without having it on
your own property. Think of it like a co-opt. It would ideally be situated
near you, say in set asides many subdivision have but maintenance is improved
and there are no site/sight changes to your own property.

